# Proof the right hates this country



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Once upon a time, the Republican Party stood for: trade without tariffs, Christian family values, a strong Russian defense, bipartisanship, and condemnation of corruption.

Alan Dershowitz, Trump's lawyer, proclaimed; "Republicans should buy into the proposition that abuse of power is acceptable, even to rig an election or to betray our national security interests." :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

During an interview at last month's World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, when asked about ending Medicare and Social Security, Trump said, "At some point they will be on my agenda!" How can anyone who receives either of these be in favor of this guy??? Why would you want to have your throat slit?

Tragically, the American people have watched Trump and his Republican Senate sycophants dismantle the Constitution that protects Americans of all faiths and ethnic groups who will always insist that no one is above the law in America.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Once upon a time, the Republican Party stood for: trade without tariffs, Christian family values, a strong Russian defense, bipartisanship, and condemnation of corruption.


Ken they still stand for much of this.
1. The Trade tariffs are needed now especially against China. Since they are stealing/selling our patents to the next bidder. Look at what happened with Yeti vs Ozark Mountain, Rtic coolers, etc. China ran a production line of Yeti. Then ran another one to the next bidder with Yeti's specs. Or they tweeked them just a little. Or ask Nikon (I read they are going under) or many many other manufactures. So the tarrifs hopefully make these companies come back to the USA and make the products here.... But with the minimum wage increase pushes around it might be a far cry for that to happen.

2. They still believe in those values. But the sad part is those values are shifting.

3. Look at the sanctions put on Russia by Trump. He has done more than previous two administrations. But yet people still spew he is a Russian asset... uke:

4. I agree with you on this Bipartisanship... but so does the Dem's and other elected officials need to be on that wagon as well. In our politics of today we see one side give and the other doesn't. It is finally the Republicans starting to stand their ground... Hence why Trump got elected.

5. They are trying to clean up some corruption going on... Looking into Bidens and other's Ukranian deals. Looking into the FISA abuses... Looking into the FBI abuses.... etc.

I totally agree with you about the that Dershowitz quote. That isn't acceptable at all. But I would also like to know what he stated before and after that? Because if he is referring to looking into corruption even if it happened to be someone running for a nomination... it should be looked into. Just like what happened with Biden. Not saying he did anything wrong (because it is getting investigated now). But his past dealings seemed shady. But again.. I don't agree that people should abuse power to RIG an election. Like ordering a DOssier oke:

The medicare/social security one is an issue for sure. I would like to see exactly what Trump is thinking. Is he trying to cut some people off who are abusing the system? Is he looking to have more checks and balances in the system? Is he looking to cut medicare fraud? Lots of questions that are in the air on this one. Just need to see what comes of it.

But you are correct..... Both Political parties are shifting big time. Which is horrible for this country. It is also horrible that each one seems they want to divide instead of bring people together. They would rather fight than find common ground.

Like I have stated over and over and over.... No matter what political spectrum you find yourself in... YOU ARE IN THE MINORITY.... Because about 40% lean left, 40% lean right, 10% are in middle and could go either way, and 10% are independent. So no matter what spectrum you are in you are a minority in your ideology. SO that is why they need to work together to govern ALL not just your political spectrum you fall in. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I will go as far as to say... THE MEDIA HATES THIS COUNTRY. Yes all of the mainstream.

Here is an example of MSNBC...

This morning I couldn't sleep so was watching some of the "Morning Joe" show. Joe was going off about the Roger Stone saga that is going on right now. How his sentencing is getting lowered. He went off on the DOJ, BARR, TRUMP, etc. He goes off and they had clips and tweets ready to show and then says.... DONT SHOW THEM... They are lying. WHAT!!!!! Show the clips... then give your opinion. But without anyone seeing the clips they cant make up their own mind if people are lying or not. Joe wants you to do what he says.... the media wants to control how you think.

We need to see what is coming down the pipe on this one for sure. Because the Prosecutors are quitting left and right. IS there something coming down the line with some of the possible internal investigations. Is it going to come to light these guys did some stuff wrong? Or was following someone's orders to keep pushing? Or are they just ****** and think Barr is over reaching.... WE DONT KNOW YET. Time could explain a lot on this one. We got the FISA abuse stuff and other FBI issues. Did they force his testimony and what not? We don't know. :bop:

But yet the Media is in an up roar and doesn't let things play out.... THIS IS ALL THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Republicans/Conservatives have spent the better part of the last 4 administration's totaling over 30 years capitulating and trying to get along. Where has it got us? Children are still being slaughtered in record numbers. 2nd amendment rights have been eroded. I have farm equipment that won't run and costs $$$$ to fix because of faulty emissions crap added to it. Country unity and the constitution has continually been under attack and at times purposely targeted. I could add much more to the list but it is clear the left wants it their way or the highway. I'm through capitulating. I am through and taking a stand. They want to take any more of my rights away or force their lunacy on me they can pound sand.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm still waiting to hear how he rigged an election. Did he bring in illegal voters? Did he alter the election results? Did he stop eligible voters from voting? Did Russians come over here and strongarm people into voting one way or another? What he did was make public, factual information that was provided to him by an outside source. Information that if the media had discovered it first ( which they may have but chose not to make public), under most condition would have become public and no one would have cried election tampering. The ONLY reason it is being called tampering is because it came from a foreign source and not a domestic one. The info would be the same, have the same importance and have the same end result either way. Isn't one of the goals in an election period to provide as much valid information as possible about a candidate so the voters are well informed before they make their choice? That's all that happened and the dems are angry that it bit their candidate in the arse.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes......the problem is on both sides. But when hasn't it been?? Not for as long as I have been alive, And it won't change. The only remedy is to get rid of guys like Trump and Bernie Sanders. But unfortunately those will most likely be our choices in November. :eyeroll: 
As I heard 1 voter in New Hampshire say....." I would rather a meteor hit the planet than vote for Trump"

The media doesn't hate the country. Their job is to be confrontational and report things that make headlines.. That's what gets viewership. We just have to understand that it will always be that way. Every news channel and all the local news report disasters, killings,scandals.....almost all negative. Forces us to take sides. Fox News is way over on the right and MSNBC is way over on the Left. CNN is kind of in the middle so that is what I watch most of the time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I disagree with your thoughts on the media Ken. It isn't only Trump they are 90% negative on conservative values, especially family values and constitutional values. Second amendment and freedom of speech first come to mind.

It's ironic you mentioned family values since the left has so little. Murder the unborn, and same sex marriage undermines family values, especially Christian family values.

Let me make one glaring mistake. Trump didn't say anything about Medicare, it was Medicade.

Also the only link to the Russians and our election is the false dossier. Oh that's right, that was the Democrats.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I also disagree with Ken about the media....

Look how they cant say one good thing at all about Trump. They tore down all of his trade deals.... USMCA, JAPAN, Phase 1 with China. They called the terrorist a "scholar". They cant give him credit on the jobs outlooks and economy. They keep screaming INVESTIGATE and RUSSIA... when just like what plainsman stated about Russia... it was the Dem's who sought and got interference in the form of the Dossier. They go off on Trump firing of Vindman&#8230;. He admitted to LEAKING.... Why wouldn't he get fired. It is why the military is looking into him for possible legal issues.

I just read that Barr is willing to Testify infront of the Judiciary committee. So we will see what happens and what will come to light about this whole issue with Stone... among other things.

How about how the intel committee wont even talk about what the IG found about FISA abuses. Schiff isn't calling anything to look at, make corrections, etc about all the IG findings. Whose head is in the sand on this one. Or who doesn't want to right the wrong???

Again I will say that both political parties are to blame for lots of stuff. But some are trying to extend the olive branch and work together. The other keeps wanting investigations or not even try to right wrongs. :bop:

Edit:

Read this in politico.. "Nancy Pelosi hosted a special speaker's meeting on Tuesday with a top Obama economics adviser to explain to Democrats why the economy isn't actually as strong as Trump claims, and how they can message that to voters"

So instead of her doing her Job and coming up with a Budget proposal to counter Trumps.... she is seeking to try and undermine and possibly spread falsities. GREAT WORK SPEAKER. uke:

If she wanted to go after Trump... go after him for not trying to balance anything and spending issues. I have yet to see his budget but hope it has some cuts in it on spending. Only time will tell. But that is where she and the Dem's should go after him. Instead of undermining his accomplishments.... go after him for his unkept promises and counter with how you would do his work for him...ie: CUT SPENDING.... but I know that isn't in the vocabulary of Dem's. oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

When you are saying "they" Are you including Fox News? They are in love with Trump. Shawn Hannity is totally far right, he is blind to anything else. He and Trump have been in the same bed for almost 4 years. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Delete post


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I forget the negative vs positive coverage of Trump/FOX. Something like 40/60 if I remember. Now if you want to talk bias 94/6 neg/pos truly shows bias. That disparity doesn't pass the smell test. Liberals whine about FOX, but they are the only real news outlet. Mainstream are simply an arm of the demonic party. Also I'm not just calling names. Who do they think they will spend eternity with after murdering 60 million unborn? Liberals are for abortion, many would legalize drugs, they want God out of the schools, courts, public places, they are for gay marriage, gay pastors, and currently against free speech and the second amendment. Today they do unspeakable things and have no shame. Not every Democrat is a bad person, but nearly every bad person is a Democrat. Ask criminals in prison who they would vote for. Ask the members of North American Man Boy Love Association that want sex with children who they would vote for. Ask yourself these question and is anyone willing to be complicit with their vote.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Spot on Plainsman...


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Bam, head shot right there :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> When you are saying "they" Are you including Fox News? They are in love with Trump. Shawn Hannity is totally far right, he is blind to anything else. He and Trump have been in the same bed for almost 4 years. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Because Fox news is doing what the CNN, MSNBC, etc are doing to Trump with anyone slanting left. Hanity, Tucker.... you I cant watch them because they are so slanted it isn't even funny. Tucker about 2 years ago was more centrist now he is right and almost right of right. They are way too pro TRUMP.

Like when some of the stuff breaks... they scream innocence instead of a "wait and see". The MEDIA should be "wait and see". They should REPORT on what are some of the findings are and then say.... "waiting for more info to come forward". But the problem is that the politicians are falling for this BS. Because look how Schiff, Shummer, etc. Right at any break comes running out and give "bombshells"..... then the second half of the day refutes those "bombshells". Then the whole LEAKING that is horrible and only gives what the media wants. Plus to behonest&#8230;. how much of the "leaks" are real. Lets put it this way.... the Bolton book leak. It was someone who heard it from someone who read it. So it wasn't the actual person who read it. You see how things can get distorted. But with the book we still need to wait and see what gets printed. :bop:

Plainsman..... you are correct that people at Fox will say bad things about this president. Look how he lashes out at them and how others call for people to be "Canceled" on Fox because they give some push back. You don't see that on CNN, MSNBC, etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you don't believe the media is the issue lets look at some of the things that have happened that are not getting much press.

All are from this week or 10 days or so ago.

1. A man drives into a Republican voter registration tent injuring 6 people..... haven't see it on MSN Website
2. 34 year old Man assaults a 15 year old boy who was wearing a MAGA hat.
3. A California GOP headquarters was vandalized
4. A 50 year old man was punched in the face because someone mistook his read hat for a MAGA hat.
5. The two on campus events where a person was calling for all Trump supporters to have their throats slit.
6. Study came out that the USA has dropped emmisions by almost 3% since leaving the Paris Accord.
7. Finding the extra supplies in Puerto Rico that were left to rot since the last natural disaster relief sent to them.
8. The Jury Bias possibility in the Stone case.
9. Jussie Smollete getting charged.... it was non stop coverage when it was thought "Trump supporters" did it.

These things are not on any MSN website. I found all my information on Twitter and other news sources. If the rolls were reverse in many of these things you would see up roar on CNN, MSNBC, ABC, etc. Yet crickets.... Why is that... do they want to distort the truth and not let all the facts get out so people can be informed. Isn't news supposed to inform people. You mentioned about the "shock" value most news outlets are looking for.... well... How about the first 5 I have up there... death threats, injuries, assaults, etc. Those all have "shock" value.

This has been going on since Bush was in office. It is the cultural norm to "blame republicans" or to shed a negative light on Republicans or anyone who is conservative. It was popular to blame Bush (he did have things to be blamed for... but they did it for everything... and still are.) Then when Obama came into office.... if anyone said anything negative about it... they got called RACIST. Now well look at Trump... even worse than with Bush. He has done some good things... jobs, economy, value of the dollar increasing, tax cuts (subjective by some but most like having more money in there pocket), trade deals, on going trade deals, ISIS almost eliminated (is a resurgence but will always be...also Obama helped to eliminate many of ISIS leaders as well :thumb: ), etc. Yet you don't hear much about these. You hear of them trying to find negatives in these. Like Pelosi having a meeting with the caucus to find away to show that "trumps economy" isn't as strong as he says to help the people running for president. REALLY....sure shows that they are Country first thinking... uke:

Ken... I don't want this to sound like I am attacking you at all. Just trying to get some of the facts out there that many are not seeing.

EDIT:

Just read on twitter so take it with a grain of salt.... but it is coming to light that they found 3 or more leakers in the Depart of Millitary&#8230; or some other official office. One of them they think is possibly ANONYMOUS.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I think one of the reasons they don't want Sanders is because they want a woman, or a black, or better yet a black woman. They want this for the simple reason that when they push a far left radical agenda and we don't like it they can start their name calling of racist, sexist, or both and the coward republicans will smile and let it happen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is an exact description of Trump......

"Never allow the public to cool off; never admit a fault or wrong; never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; never leave room for alternatives; never accept blame; concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong; people will believe a big lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."

So where are these quotes from?.......A Psychological Analysis of Adolf Hitler: His Life and Legend" by Walter C. Langer.

Again, this screams of Trump

Take advantage of every opportunity to raise a political whirlwind. Every time we hear of something he has done or said that looks bad, he tries to divert our attention away with something else. Often times these diversions are out right lies. It's like the magician who tricks you into watching one hand while the trick is being preformed by the other hand.

Trump has never done anything is his adult life that wasn't designed to make him money. For him, being president is no different. So like a good magician, while Trump has his left hand on your shoulder, he's reaching into your pocket with the right hand.

This a guy so far to the right that he mimics Nazi leader Hitler. And Republicans blindly follow him instead of REALLY looking at what kind of President he is. oke: oke:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

You just described Bill and Hillary Clinton, Joe Biden, Mike Bloomberg and a whole lot of other politicians. I am sure you can add other Republicans to that list as well. It's not that they are desirable traits mind you. It's the ends to the means that is the most important attribute or indicator. Does he support slaughtering the unborn or the unwanted just born? Is he proposing or taking away your unalienable rights as an American citizen? Your rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness? Removing or replacing religion as a foundation to the formation of those rights?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry.....What I said is far rIght description....Over with the Nazi's and white supremacist. The people you are talking about are on the left. More toward socialism. Every thing I said is exactly Trump the clown prince.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If the left cared for this country would Obama have said he would fundamentally change this nation? If the left cared for the constitution would Obama have said it was a hindrance to progress? I don't remember that last statement exactly, but it was a complaint about the constitution. Many on the left try convincing everyone that it's a living document that should change often. I think Obama's statement is an open complaint that he didn't like America as is, but would change if to be closer to his desired. We now have a socialistic form of health care as full evidence, and many on the left openly admitting the are socialists. Still they are hidding their true desire which is communism. If they get their way farmers would no longer farm their own land. They will farm the same land, but as government employees on a set salary. Will they still work 16 hour days at harvest? There goes productivity. Russia has a huge land area, and half the population of the United States, but they sure imported a lot of North Dakota wheat in the past. Why????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The National Socialist German Workers' Party, commonly referred to in English as the Nazi Party, was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945, that created and supported the ideology of National Socialism. Its precursor, the German Workers' Party, existed from 1919 to 1920. Wikipedia


 This is from Wickipedia. Do you see anything wrong with it? I think we all agree that communism is far left, and it's sister socialism is snuggled up to it's right side. So they say that the Natzi party was the National Socialist German Workers Party, but it was far right. Socialist and right???? That is the left leaning Wickipedia thinking were stupid. Dig deeper into history, and don't be a lemming. Notice another statement above. It created and supported the ideology of national socialism.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you truly want to look at history....

Look what happened in the media. They pushed the narrative big time for Hitler. Who is driving the narrative in the USA?

The MEDIA... They are saying only negative things about Trump, they are trying to push division between people, they are the ones "lying" or saying "NON CONFIRMED" sources, they are not taking back what they say, they are jumping the shark on things and not doing actual reporting (gossip and run with it is what I call it), etc.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have had this discussion before.....You can call your party anything you want. These countries say they are Democratic. They aren't. Nazis are far right. That's Hitler. And the quote was about Hitler.....Far right. The things stated, accurately describe Trump.

Algeria	People's Democratic Republic of Algeria	117/167	Authoritarian regime
Ethiopia	Federal Democratic Republic of Ethiopia	124/167	Authoritarian regime
Laos Lao People's Democratic Republic	157/167	Authoritarian regime
North Korea	Democratic People's Republic of Korea	167/167	Authoritarian regime
Nepal	Federal Democratic Republic of Nepal	105/167	Hybrid regime


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wrong the socialists own the Natzi name
I would never have brought it up, but since it became part of the conversation I'll set this record straight.

As for the other countries their name is deceptive I will agree. Your not saying America compares to North Korea are you? Your not saying socialism is better are you?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wrong......

This argument has been used to attack socialism through association with Nazi policies. It has also led to confusion, as Nazism is normally associated with fascism and far-right-wing views.  That's Trump.

The issue of whether the Nazis were socialists isn't a straightforward one, due to how the Nazi party developed and grew its base of support. But the consensus among historians is that the Nazis, and Hitler in particular, were not socialists in any meaningful sense.

Socialism is on the left with the far left being Communism.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll stick to the Nazi were socialist. For the other part all I can think is you see a democratic republic as the same as North Korea etc. However they are communist and closely like socialism, not a real democratic republic. I don't really understand your point.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Far right in our time frame does not equate murdering Jews, political dissidents and homosexuals. It does not mean striping constitutional rights from citizens. It doesn't pertain to performing abortions and medical experiments on Jews, political dissidents or homosexuals. In fact it seems to me it is quite the opposite scenario. Everything I just listed is the complete antithesis of who I am and support politically. I consider myself right of current Rhino/establishment Republicans. So are you calling me a Nazi?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My point is that Trump is on the far right. And above I quoted a historical book naming all the things they have in common.That is the same as Hitler. Sanders is on the far left. Same as Communist Russia, China, and Cuba. Stalin,Castro etc. I don't like either of them. Just hope someone other than Sanders or Warren gets the nomination. And can knock Trump out of office.......4 years of him are to many.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

north1 said:


> Far right in our time frame does not equate murdering Jews, political dissidents and homosexuals. It does not mean striping constitutional rights from citizens. It doesn't pertain to performing abortions and medical experiments on Jews, political dissidents or homosexuals. In fact it seems to me it is quite the opposite scenario. Everything I just listed is the complete antithesis of who I am and support politically. I consider myself right of current Rhino/establishment Republicans. So are you calling me a Nazi?


Trump is ruining the Republican party. Maybe you aren't that far right. Then a moderate Democrat would be a whole lot better. Your choice to make.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

There is no such thing as a moderate democrat. There hasn't been one since maybe Clinton and even that is a stretch. IMHO you have to go back to JFK. Moderate democrat=unicorn.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK.....Where did I say you did those things???? I repeat....this is what I said.

Here is an exact description of Trump......

"Never allow the public to cool off; never admit a fault or wrong; never concede that there may be some good in your enemy; never leave room for alternatives; never accept blame; concentrate on one enemy at a time and blame him for everything that goes wrong; people will believe a big lie sooner than a little one; and if you repeat it frequently enough people will sooner or later believe it."

So where are these quotes from?.......A Psychological Analysis of Adolf Hitler: His Life and Legend" by Walter C. Langer.

Also....You are saying there are no moderate Democrats.... I am not on the far left. just as I didn't say YOU were on the far right. I said Trump is.

The abuse Democrats are constantly getting on here gets real old. We are not baby killers as you guys say over and over again. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I should have been more clear. There are no moderate democrat political candidates for moderate democrats to vote for. To be clear the Democratic Party platform is pro abortion. This is indisputable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> My point is that Trump is on the far right.


 :rollin: Ken I'm getting worried about you having those hallucinations. Trump had been democrat. He even contributed to the Clintons. Today he is right in the middle between democrat and republican. Since taking office he has slid far enough right to actually be considered a republican now. I am further right than Trump is and I consider myself on the political sale about 7.5 out of a 1 to 10 with commies being a 1. If were truthful guys like Rush Limbaugh are only an 8 on that scale.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

north1 said:


> I should have been more clear. There are no moderate democrat political candidates for moderate democrats to vote for. To be clear the Democratic Party platform is pro abortion. This is indisputable.


Sorry but that is not true. Our own Senator Amy Klobachar is a moderate Democrat. I sure hope she gets the nomination. I think she is probably the only one who can take out Trump. :bop: :bop:

Same with Collin Peterson. He actually should be a Republican. He is a Democrat on the right side. The only Democrat in the House to vote no on impeaching Trump.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry but I do not agree. She has been considered strongly liberal throughout her career. She looks like a moderate democrat in more recent times due to the fact the democrat party has moved so far left. When compared to Bernie Sanders, AOC, Omar, etc. yes she is more moderate. I do agree Peterson is a moderate democrat, but he is a minority of the minority.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No problem, we just see some things differently. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I don't think it's worth disagreeing about Klobechar because she doesn't have a chance. Same with Biden. He is getting frantic and today he said he is for open borders and didn't get that done because Obama is to far right. :rollin: 
Bernie is going to win and democrats are messing their diapers because they know he will loose. Chris Mathews is going bonkers. He said if Bernie wins Trump will take 49 states.
Now some democrats say we should stop health care for the elderly. Also a number of states are introducing assisted suicide bills. Guess what------they are all Democrat bills. Is it any wonder that those who would kill children would not respect the life of adults too?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the issue.....

I will agree with Ken and say that Trump is like Nazi germany when it comes to NATIONALISM.... he is putting his country first. It is what exactly the same thing Hitler did in Germany. It is also exactly what many far right and the NAZI, Skinhead, etc groups in the USA are saying and promoting.... NATIONALISM... ie: our country first mentality. Then those groups fly off the handle after that... Other than nationalism stance of Trumps.... Trump isn't a "Nazi" by any means.

People want to say he is racist.... HE IS NOT. Lowest black/Hispanic unemployment, prison reforms, trying to work on immigration... LEGAL IMMIGRATION... etc.

People take his building a wall as "racist"... it isn't it is trying to stop the influx of illegal immigration and the major source.... Canadian border isn't seeing the flood like the southern border. At the southern border they nabbed Chinese last week trying to enter... they have nabbed people the middle east... etc. yes those are people of different ethnic back grounds... but those are the people trying to enter illegally. That isn't racist it statistics.

Ken...

I agree that if Amy would get the nod it would be better. But personally she hasn't done good things while in office. You are a recent "implant" in MN... but she has done some stuff on the national level that wasn't good for MN. MN mining especially in the north... killed jobs, devastated towns and communities, etc. That is just 1 of many things she has been on the wrong side of. Some of her votes on things that helped push some companies out of MN because of taxes and other issues. Like I said her voting history isn't the greatest.... She pretty much votes party lines. Which honestly if you are a presidential canidate you shouldn't... IMHO. This will show you are for the "whole" not just "part" of the country. Plus she is leaning more and more socialist as the debate trail has moved on. I am afraid she is thinking she needs to shift that way to get the nomination.... WHICH SHE SHOULDN'T!!! But I digress on that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Russians are trying to get Sanders the Democratic nomination. Why???Because they figure he is the weakest nominee and can't beat Trump. So they are also helping Trump. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:  :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since socialism is the smaller twin sister of communism a communist country is always going to favor it's own. I think this falls somewhere between Obama's statement that Russia can't do anything, and the Democrat hybrid of chicken little and the boy who cried wolf.

I'm not happy that some states are going to an app to vote. It begs for misuse. Perhaps thats the plan. I suspect we will get a better count out of Iowa as soon as they devise a way to shaft Bernie.

Logic dictates that any enemy of the United States isnt going to help a person who proclaims "America First".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The Russians haven't stopped meddling is the issue.... AND WE HAVE KNOWN ABOUT IT. They are doing it to just troll the USA. They are now trying to help the Dem's. Then the media is pushing the narrative about how "Bernie" is the weakest one topic.

I was watching AM Joy or what ever that show is on CNN. It was funny they had a guy on there spouting about how Bernie is weak and what not. Then another guest stated.... we don't know how many millennials will vote. Look at it this way... Bernie is saying $15 wages.... so that crowd is happy.... Bernie is stating HEALTHCARE FOR ALL... many don't have healthcare or are paying thru the nose.... Bernie is stating FREE COLLEGE or DEBT FORGIVENESS... well that crowd has lots of student loan debt....etc. So Bernie might not be a bad person to dethrone Trump because they don't know how the millennial base will show up at the polls. So that other person put the other one in his place. It was interesting to listen too.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got done reading things today...

The whole "ALERT" that the Russians are helping Trump get re-elected. Was completely overstated, no proof of this happening, the officer who reported it and leaked it... HAD NO EVIDENCE TO BACK THIS.

So again... who is the root of most of the mis-information out there and driving our country to be more divided.... MEDIA!!!! They are running with stories that have no facts. I am all for the freedom of speech and of the press. But sometimes people need to be held accountable. I am glad we had the judgement against CNN with the Covington Kids... I am glad Nunes is suing the media. They need to be held accountable and not just a free for all.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/23/politics ... index.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So back to my media rants...

How much have any of you read about the two kids in Indiana who were run off the road by a car because they were Trump supporters..... I am sure it is crickets.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/couple-allege ... itter_abcn

But yep... more tolerant left.

Then how about the person who ran over the Trump tent in FL... still not much heard on that... or the guy attacked in New Hampshire who someone mistook his red hat for a MAGA hat....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If a Republican spit at a Democrat booth in Buttjump, Indiana it would be headlines for a week, with calls for a congressional investigation into a possible impeachment. Try to kill Trump supporters - yawn.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"President Donald J Trump is an ignorant and and semi-literate fool who can't read above a fifth-grade level. He's a liar and a cheat, a philanderer and a fraud who can't hold a conversation that isn't about him. That being said, and despite a Congress who in an act of cowardice or power hoarding has refused to acknowledge or act to protect our democracy."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> who can't read above a fifth-grade level.


 :rollin: Lets take only one of those claims and address it. First off do you have his school grades or whatever? Isn't America great where a fellows father can leave him a million and even if he is mentally challenged he can turn it into billions? :rollin:

His book title wasn't "ME" it was "Art of he Deal".


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He's the Clown Prince and proves it EVERY day. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> He's the Clown Prince and proves it EVERY day. :rollin: :rollin:


 For his money you could call me anything you want to. 

The guy has made money doing many different things. He has to be sharp to do that. Another example is look at how the economy was going in the dumpster under Obama. As a matter of fact Obama said we should get used to it. Now look at where we are. If Obama had an IQ of 100 Trump must have an IQ of 200. oke: :rollin:

Dumb people don't get to where Trump is with this economy. When this big bogyman Cornovirus goes away the economy will come back and Trumps next four years should get the courts in shape. 

News today was he found a way to squeeze Unplanned Parenthood. Maybe some women will learn to keep their knees together until they can get birth control.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Lucky people born with a silver spoon in their mouth has gotten Trump where he is....unless you are a genius. And that is definitely not the Clown Prince.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes Trump was lucky to inherit money. However I look at how much he inherited and what he turned it into.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Based on SAT scores the Alpha High IQ Society has estimated the following.

Trump, IQ 156, https://www.iq-test.net/Donald-Trumps-I ... pms19.html

Obama, IQ 140, https://www.iq-test.net/barack-obama-iq-pms113.html

While not precise, IQ based on SAT scores is very close to actual IQ.

High IQ doesn't necessarily equate to monetary wealth, but it obviously helps.

Hell, my tested IQ is higher than Obama's, how come I'm not a millionaire?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Yes Trump was lucky to inherit money. However I look at how much he inherited and what he turned it into.


Yes he did.....and he paid so little on his tax returns he won't make them public. :******: :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Trump was lucky to inherit money. However I look at how much he inherited and what he turned it into.
> ...


 Really?? You should tell someone because no one else knows that without seeing his tax return. :rollin: Remember when Johny Carson would hold this letter up to his head and pronounce what was inside. I always got a kick out of that shtick.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Yes he did.....and he paid so little on his tax returns he won't make them public. :ticked: :ticked:


I don't think it is to show how "little" he paid in taxes. It is more about his distribution of "wealth". I am sure he has debts and has spread them out years in advance and what not... .think of Amazon. Plus other things along the lines of how he boasts, brags, etc about his wealth.... if his taxes get released people will know the true figure. His boasts, brags, etc might not be that big. Remember we are dealing with an ego maniac. He is the best, greatest, etc.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

KEN W said:


> Once upon a time, the Republican Party stood for: trade without tariffs, Christian family values, a strong Russian defense, bipartisanship, and condemnation of corruption.
> 
> Alan Dershowitz, Trump's lawyer, proclaimed; "Republicans should buy into the proposition that abuse of power is acceptable, even to rig an election or to betray our national security interests." :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
> 
> ...


We have a 1 Party System.
Both parties, not coincidentally, are : Pro Israel, Pro Federal Reserve, Pro Immigration, Pro War, Pro Occupation, Pro Homosexual Marriage, Pro Bailout, Pro Welfare, Pro Lobbying, Pro No Term Limits.
Every other issue is trial. These are the Big ones, the only ones that matter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:spam:


> We have a 1 Party System.
> Both parties, not coincidentally, are : Pro Israel, Pro Federal Reserve, Pro Immigration, Pro War, Pro Occupation, Pro Homosexual Marriage, Pro Bailout, Pro Welfare, Pro Lobbying, Pro No Term Limits.
> Every other issue is trial. These are the Big ones, the only ones that matter.


You just described the swamp. I consider myself conservative not Republican. Most Republicans are closet semi socialists. Democrats have some socialists. The rest are communists.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

KEN W said:


> "President Donald J Trump is an ignorant and and semi-literate fool who can't read above a fifth-grade level. He's a liar and a cheat, a philanderer and a fraud who can't hold a conversation that isn't about him. That being said, and despite a Congress who in an act of cowardice or power hoarding has refused to acknowledge or act to protect our democracy."


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Trumps appointee as Commerce Secretary is a Rothschild Agent.
Trump was a plant, an actor, to lead us into and out of the bankruptcy of our nation and dollar. Youre seeing it unfold before your very eyes to unveil their New 1 World Currency. Its all theatre

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chasewitho ... 708b37f820









America's first billionaire president is riding into the White House with populist support -- and he's bringing some billionaire friends with him. 
One of them is distressed-asset investor Wilbur Ross, who is Trump's pick for commerce secretary. The two have a history that spans more than 25 years.Trump made a bold bet on Atlantic City when he opened a third casino there -- the colossal Taj Mahal -- in April 1990. Even riskier: He financed the project with $675 million in junk bonds at a 14% interest rate. Within months Trump was struggling to make the massive bond payments as Atlantic City floundered.
In stepped Ross, then Head of *Rothschild Inc's Bankruptcy advising team*, to represent bondholders, who were pondering forcing the casino into involuntary bankruptcy and ousting Trump. Ross reportedly saw crowds pressed against Trump's limo windows to get a peek at the mogul, and realized the value of Trump's celebrity.


----------

